# N scale coupler ID.



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am fooling around with my N scale.
I want to ID the correct name for the couplers I have.

These are 3 Life-Like Lehigh Valley GP-18's?
The one on the left is #303, the other 2 are #'s 302.
There are 3 different types of couplers.
Is the one on the right a Rapido?
What is the one in the middle?
Is the one on the left a Microtrain coupler?
The one on the left looks like the one in the middle but there is no hole to stick the air line in on the middle one.
Now Microtrain and kadee couplers are different right? 

Anyone know for sure? Are they GP-18's you think?
Thanks


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You're right...left is MT and right is Rapido.The center one is something else...could be Accumate like the ones found on Atlas cars...not sure though.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Center one is a Unimate...they "work" with other knuckle types but do not uncouple over a magnetic ramp...basically a working dummy. I use them on the pilots of some locos and on cars that don't see regular switching.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, Thanks.

I am guessing a Kadee coupler looks like tha Microtrain then?
Is there a way to distinguish the two?
They do make Kadee couplers for N scale right?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Toss all the non-MT's are replace with MTs. Nice little expensive project.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Kadee is Micro-trains...they split off in the early 80s. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

